

Ask HN: In-memory Webserver - twopoint718

I've been thinking about my needs for a webserver and seeing as how I'm
only going to be serving static pages I want to concentrate on speed and
simplicity. In my scenario I'll have a set of pages that aren't going to
change, and if they do, taking down the server would be okay. My question
is then:<p>Is there a webserver that, when started, reads all pages into memory and
then never touches the disk again? Would a similar effect be better
achieved with something like Apache + memcached? Other suggestions?
======
cperciva
_Other suggestions?_

You're thinking way too hard. As long as you have enough RAM, your operating
system will cache data; so you don't need to do anything fancy at all. Set up
whatever web server you like, in the default configuration, and measure its
performance; odds are that you'll find that you don't need to tune anything at
all.

~~~
wmf
Seconded; for extra performance enable sendfile().

------
jacquesm
I'm using apache+varnishd, I've heard good stuff about <http://nginx.net/>

Good luck!

------
sambeau
you could serve from a ram disk

------
yrashk
nginx+memcached or nginx+ramfs?

